# Is There Outbackers Merchandise Out There?



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello!!!

I have been searching on the website for posts that have a link to a site we can buy Outbackers merchandise from. I recently purchased the Outbackers.com stickers and love them, but it would be great to have sweatshirts or glasses or other items that will give our non-outback camping buddies something to make fun of.







(because they are obviously jealous!) Does anybody have any ideas? I could probably order some stuff from a local monogram shop, but since there are so many of us outbackers out there, it would be fun to have our own site. I see there is one under construction, but I didn't know if it was going to be up and running soon or what the plan is.







I figured if you gals in this site are like me and like to shop, you would have the information I need!









Thanks for your help!!!

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was thinking about a Outbackers.com Flag but i haven't a clue how to get that going. Additionally there was someone who was looking into spare tire covers with the logo on it. Don't know what happened to that. I know I would be interested in something like that. And you said you got the stickers. I think we need more stuff too!

So where are our creative OB'ers!?

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunately there have been a few ideas like this such as spare tire covers. Many people say they want something but then when ordering is opened, a small amount of people actually do the order. That actually has happened with the sticker order to 6pack twice. We needed 50 orders to get the spare tires covers, I do not know how many ordered but it was not enough so it died. Not trying to be negative, just the facts of the past.

John


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Would it be a good idea to take a poll? Or do you think it would be the same situation as before?

Is there a copyright on the design of the stickers? If not, I might take it in to a shop here and see if I can get sweatshirts or something made. I think the place here would be open to taking orders--we have ordered logo stuff through our work from them and they aren't too concerned about quantities.

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Would it be a good idea to take a poll? Or do you think it would be the same situation as before?
> 
> Is there a copyright on the design of the stickers? If not, I might take it in to a shop here and see if I can get sweatshirts or something made. I think the place here would be open to taking orders--we have ordered logo stuff through our work from them and they aren't too concerned about quantities.
> 
> Brenda


 That's a good idea. I didn't think of contacting a business to see about that sort of thing, small quantities that is. I think I might try the white Nylon Outbackers.com flag and see what happens with that. The tee shirt and sweat shirt idea is a good one. I know I would get at least one of each.

You probably get a decent responce from a poll, past history has shown, but when it comes to the rubber hitting the road, people commiting that may be a different story. I don't mean to be dispariging, it just seems to be the way of things.

John is right though you would have to be careful about quantities. You could get stuck with them if you had too many made. I will research the flag idea and get back to you. We have a New England rally coming up in the spring. If the flag does all right there, reasonable price, sell enough, then maybe I will put a post up and once a certain number is reached another order would go in. Maybe that would work. we'll just have to see!

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a GREAT sweatshirt from a PNW Rally a few summers ago that I love!

I'd like to get that spare tire cover idea going again.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm with Jim, I'd like to get a spare tire cover too.

Lou


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

I like the idea of a flag also. We've always got Old Glory waving from our trailer, it would be pretty cool to add one of those multiple flag holders and show the colors & favorite brand! I think the question of copywrite is a good one, any legalities to watch for?



egregg57 said:


> I was thinking about a Outbackers.com Flag but i haven't a clue how to get that going. Additionally there was someone who was looking into spare tire covers with the logo on it. Don't know what happened to that. I know I would be interested in something like that. And you said you got the stickers. I think we need more stuff too!
> 
> So where are our creative OB'ers!?
> 
> Eric


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I may be mistaken here, but I wouldn't think there would be a problem with copywright as long as Vern agreed to us doing it. Thats if they say OutbackERS.COM. There would be a problem with the merchandise saying Outback though. Please, correct me if I am wrong. Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe there is a "store" for t-shirts, sweatshirts and hats, but for the life of me I can't remember who had that going. One of our Outbacerks, but who?









Maybe a search on merchandise would help.

Mark

BTW, I'm still interested in a spare tire cover, too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Parker used to, but no longer has them available


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Parker used to, but no longer has them available


That's who it was!









I had forgotten that. I haven't seen them "advertised" for a while, so kind of figured they were no longer available. Oops!

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well there seems to be some interest in things. I will follow the Flag idea if Vern gives the okay. If he does then i will look into 10 flags being made, standard size (US/State Flag) cost unknown.

Vern your input please!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Vern has so far not have a problem with the logo on things that have been made. Do not expect him tho to see an individual post, you must e mail him direct to ask.

My suggestion for the flag would be smaller than a 3 x 5 American Flag. If smaller, you could maybe fly it under and on the same pole.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Someone over the summer had a flag made.

They had a post and pictures about it....the woman that did it has a store on Ebay.

If they did one, it wouldn't be hard to do more.

Steve


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

The company that did our personalized items for work didn't ask for a minimum quantity--we ordered samples and then placed orders off of that, so there was no minimum quantities of orders needed, and we didn't have to buy items up front and then try to sell them, which was nice. I don't know if they would do the spare tire covers, but I can look into it--I bet they would do some silk-screened flags.

If anybody does get flags, spare tire covers or t-shirts, will you please publish a picture on the website so that if anybody wants to get one locally, we can try to match them a little bit?

Thanks for all your thoughts--whether positive or negative--on this topic--it's good to know what has and hasn't worked in the past.

Brenda


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Seems like there were some hats at one time---I really need a new cover so lets get that going!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I found the thread about the Outbackers flag....unfortunately, the picture no longer comes up.

See thread here......

The lady that did it is on Ebay and you can see her online store HERE!!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I found the thread about the Outbackers flag....unfortunately, the picture no longer comes up.
> 
> See thread here......
> 
> ...


I believe these were only done as "garden flags" at the time but the thread does say she'll make them in any size. Anyone have one and want to offer up an opinion on quality, etc?????

Eric, since these folks already have the logo, if members who got them are pleased with them, maybe this is the way to go...????? I think it would be cool to add our screen names....with an option to add home state, too.... Either way, count me in for full sized, run-it-up-the-pole OutBackers flag!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I found the thread about the Outbackers flag....unfortunately, the picture no longer comes up.
> 
> See thread here......
> 
> ...


I believe these were only done as "garden flags" at the time but the thread does say she'll make them in any size. Anyone have one and want to offer up an opinion on quality, etc?????

Eric, since these folks already have the logo, if members who got them are pleased with them, maybe this is the way to go...????? I think it would be cool to add our screen names....with an option to add home state, too.... Either way, count me in for full sized, run-it-up-the-pole OutBackers flag!!!!
[/quote]

That's a good idea! I am all for it. So some how or other we need to beat the bushes and flush these folk out! I'm a beatin'* Where is ya!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I found the thread about the Outbackers flag....unfortunately, the picture no longer comes up.
> 
> See thread here......
> 
> ...


I believe these were only done as "garden flags" at the time but the thread does say she'll make them in any size. Anyone have one and want to offer up an opinion on quality, etc?????

Eric, since these folks already have the logo, if members who got them are pleased with them, maybe this is the way to go...????? I think it would be cool to add our screen names....with an option to add home state, too.... Either way, count me in for full sized, run-it-up-the-pole OutBackers flag!!!!
[/quote]

Hi, everyone!
"Theycallusthebreeze" (Tracy and Ray) have probably sold their OB, by now. We became good friends, but she must be away from the computer, because I've e-mailed her several times, and gotten no response. I guess when she said "we're gettin' out of the business", she meant it!!
She had the flag at a rally, and it was great quality work, IMHO. It had to be mounted on a garden stake, and Tracy had problems finding one long enough for the flag, though. THAT was a downside to it, as the pocket was at the top. I guess grommets could be applied to mount if from a regular flagpole, though.







If you do it in a "garden flag", my suggestion would be to measure a regular garden flagpole from Walmart, wherever, and get the proper dimensions, before ordering.
Darlene


----------

